# Using Glycerin



## Charlietuna (Dec 28, 2011)

How long after adding Glycerin should I wait to bottle a batch? 

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 28, 2011)

I would wait at least a week just so you know it was evenly distributed/absorbed. Tom used to use this quiet a bit on the small kit wines I believe.


----------



## Wiz (Dec 28, 2011)

I use glycerin in only my fruit wines for body. I sometimes wait as long as 5 minutes.


----------



## Charlietuna (Dec 28, 2011)

wow! a week or 5 minutes? tough call. I think I'll wait a week just to be sure because I stirred some junk up in the carboy when I added it & don't wanna risk it.


----------



## rob (Dec 28, 2011)

what is it?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2011)

Stirred some junk up??? You never want to add something that needs to be stirred in in a carboy with sediment in it and you never want to bottle something from a carboy with sediment in it.


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 29, 2011)

How much glycerin per gallon?


----------



## Tom (Dec 29, 2011)

Wiz said:


> I use glycerin in only my fruit wines for body. I sometimes wait as long as 5 minutes.



Ditto. I use the bottlr 4oz. I add this early before bottling. I di this when degassing last time. Remember, Taste, Taste, Taste BEFORE bottling. I have used it when I bottle BUT, make sure you use the degassing tool on slow to make sure its mixed. TASTE again before bottling.


----------



## Julie (Dec 29, 2011)

Has anyone used gylcerin and felt that it leaves an aftertaste to their wine?


----------



## Tom (Dec 29, 2011)

I have not tasted any difference U?


----------



## Julie (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm not sure, I have had a wine that it was added to and another one that a couple tablespoons of corn syrup were added in the backsweetening. The one had the glycerin had a very faint after taste and the one with the corn syrup didn't have that taste. 

I was wondering if anyone else thought so, cuz it could be just me.


----------



## Wiz (Dec 29, 2011)

I have never tasted a glycerin taste and use 1 oz. per gallon.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 29, 2011)

I no longer use glycerine but when I did I only added a few ounces. I know Tom would say you had to becareful not to over do it.


----------



## Charlietuna (Dec 29, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Stirred some junk up??? You never want to add something that needs to be stirred in in a carboy with sediment in it and you never want to bottle something from a carboy with sediment in it.



With the kits I always have some sediment in the bottom Of
The Carboy during bottling. I usually mark the first & last bottles in case they get some sediment in them. I would have normally bottled this but last minute decided to add 4 oz of glycerin to 5 gallon. Just to try. So the small amount of sediment was blended back in. As of late, I have been adding a rack before "step 4" if there is a lot of sediment. Then waiting a week b4 bottling. 

Should I not be doing it this way? Criticism is welcome. 

Thanks 
Brian


----------



## Flem (Dec 29, 2011)

If you stirred up the must with any sediment in it, I would certainly wait longer than a week to bottle it. Although it may appear clear to the naked eye, there is still a lot of sediment held in suspension. Good Luck!


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Curious if corn syrup would add the same effect as glycerin? How much do you use, Julie?


----------



## Julie (Dec 30, 2011)

Sammyk said:


> Curious if corn syrup would add the same effect as glycerin? How much do you use, Julie?



Yes it does but only if you are backsweetening. I usually use about a 1/2 bottle per 5 gallon of wine. I replace some of the sugar I would have used for backsweetening with a 1/2 bottle of corn syrup.


----------



## Putterrr (Dec 30, 2011)

they say that if you add too much Glycerin it will leave a metallic taste in your wine. guess i never got to that point

you don't have to wait to bottle. try this. rack, take out a sample 1/2 glass of wine, take out another glass of wine, added a small amount of G to your full glass, 1 oz or so, stir till dissolved, add back to wine, stir and draw another sample for tasting. compare your first sample with the new one and decide if you want to repeat again. if you do, save sample #2 and be sure to not get your mixing glass mixed up with your sampling glass. you can compare each of your samples as you go along

add slowly as you can't take it back out

cheers


----------



## Arne (Dec 30, 2011)

Putterrr said:


> they say that if you add too much Glycerin it will leave a metallic taste in your wine. guess i never got to that point
> 
> you don't have to wait to bottle. try this. rack, take out a sample 1/2 glass of wine, take out another glass of wine, added a small amount of G to your full glass, 1 oz or so, stir till dissolved, add back to wine, stir and draw another sample for tasting. compare your first sample with the new one and decide if you want to repeat again. if you do, save sample #2 and be sure to not get your mixing glass mixed up with your sampling glass. you can compare each of your samples as you go along
> 
> ...



Hmmmm, mixing glass, sampling glass, don't get mixed up. hic, oh well, its all good. Lol, Arne.


----------



## Putterrr (Dec 30, 2011)

sampling is the best part

if you accidentally put your sample in the mixing glass and then taste, i'm sure you will not make that mistake again, yuk

if you do add G in the future, divide up your 4 oz addition just in case. slow and easy wins the race or gets you tipsy

its all good


----------

